# Công dụng của cây mào gà trắng



## thaoduoctanphat (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

Công dụng của cây mào gà trắng
*Tên thường gọi: Mào gà trắng, mào gà đuôi nheo *,  *bông mồng gà trắng, đuôi lươn, dã kê quan, thanh tương tử

Tên khoa học *:  _Celosia argentea L._

*Họ khoa học: * Thuộc họ dền Amanthaceae.

Ta dùng vị thanh tương tử là hạt chín phơi hay sấy khô của cây mào gà trắng.

Cây mào gà trắng​*(Mô tả, hình ảnh cây mào gà trắng, phân bố, thu hái, chế biến, thành phần hóa học, tác dụng dược lý *)

Mô tả cây​






Cây mào gà trắng Đem Trả chỉ mọc lên làm cảnh mà còn là một cây thuốc quý. Mào gà trắng là một loại cỏ mọc lên quanh năm, thân được trồng thẳng, nhẵn, mang nhiều cành, cao 0.3-1m cũng có thể tới 2m. Lá mọc lên so le, hình mác, nguyên, đầu nhọn, gốc lá cũng hơi nhọn, dài 8-10cm, rộng 2-4cm. Vào mùa hạ và mùa thu ra hoa Mang Trả có cuống, được trồng thành bông trắng hoặc hơi hồng, dài 3-10cm, đồng trưởng. Quả nang, mở theo như hình hộp, trong mang nhiều hạt. Hạt dẹt màu đen, hoặc nâu đỏ, mặt bóng, đường kính ước 1mm. Khi nhìn qua kính lúp thấy mặt hạt có các vân và 1 điều lõm là tễ. Vỏ dòn, dễ vỡ, Trả mùi, vị nhạt.

Phân bố​Nguồn gốc cây từ phía đông Ấn Độ nhập sang ta từ lâu. Được trồng khắp nơi ở việt nam để làm cảnh vì cây hoa có dáng đẹp và để lấy hạt làm thuốc.

Thu hái​Trồng bằng hạt vào mùa xuân. Đến tháng 9-10 hạt chín, hái hoa về phơi khô, đập lấy hạt sẩy loại hết tạp chất, phơi lần nữa cho khô, có lúc người ta dùng cả hoa.

Thành phần hoá học​





Trong hạt mào gà trắng có chứa chất béo, các chất khác và hoạt chất chưa rõ.

Tác dụng dược lý​Toàn cây có công dụng kháng sinh tiêu viêm.

Vị thuốc mào gà trắng​*(Tính vị, quy kinh, công dụng, liều dùng)*

Tính vị​Hạt Mào gà trắng có vị đắng, tính hơi hàn, có công năng thanh can minh mục, làm sáng mắt, thoái ế, tiêu viêm, thu liễm cầm máu.

Quy kinh​Vào can kinh

Công dụng​Có tác dụng khử phong nhiệt, thanh can hỏa, làm sáng mắt. Dùng Hạn Chế phong nhiệt làm mắt đau. Những người đồng tử mở rộng cấm dùng. Dùng trong phạm vi nhân dân làm thuốc thu liễm, cầm máu, Ngăn Ngừa ỉa lỏng, trong các bệnh xích bạch, lỵ, lòi dom, chảy máu ruột, thổ huyết, máu cam, tử cung xuất huyết, bệnh về gan và mắt.

Liều dùng​Liều dùng 4-12g hay dưới hình thức thuốc sắc, hoặc thuốc viên.

Ngày dùng 10-15g hạt, 30-60g toàn cây sắc nước uống.

Dùng ngoài nấu nước rửa Mang Trả kể liều lượng.

Tác dụng Hỗ trợ bệnh của vị thuốc mào gà trắng​Ngăn Ngừa viêm kết mạc cấp tính, đau mắt:​Dùng hạt Mào gà trắng, Hoàng cầm, Long đởm, mỗi vị 9g, Cúc hoa trắng 12g, thục địa 15g sắc nước uống.

Ngăn Ngừa thổ huyết:​Kê quan hoa sao giấm tán vụn, uống mỗi lần 6g, mỗi ngày 2 lần với nước ấm hoặc Kê quan hoa (dùng cả cây) lượng vừa đủ, sắc uống, hoặc Hoa mào gà trắng sao giấm tán vụn, uống mỗi đợt 6g với một chút rượu, hoặc Hoa mào gà trắng tươi 15 – 24g (loại khô dùng 6 – 15g) hầm với phổi lợn lượng vừa đủ trong một giờ rồi chia ăn vài ba lần trong ngày.

chữa Khạc huyết:​Hoa mào gà trắng 30g, Trắc bá diệp 30g, Cỏ nhọ nồi 30g, sắc uống, hoặc Hoa mào gà tươi 24g, rễ Cỏ tranh tươi 30g, sắc uống, hoặc Hoa mào gà trắng tươi 15 – 24g (loại khô dùng 6 – 15g) hầm với phổi lợn ăn.

*Phòng Lại Xích  bạch lỵ:*​Dùng Hoa mào gà sắc với rượu uống. Xích lỵ (phân có máu) dùng hoa màu đỏ. Bạch lỵ (phân chỉ có nhày) dùng hoa màu trắng.

*Thoát giang hạ huyết  *(lòi dom chảy máu):​Kê quan hoa và Chữa Trị phong lượng bằng nhau, sấy khô tán bột, vê thành viên to bằng hạt ngô đồng, mỗi ngày uống 70 viên với nước cơm khi bụng đói, hoặc Hoa mào gà trắng sao 30g, Tông lư thán 30g, Khương hoạt 30g, tán thành bột, uống mỗi lần 6g với nước cơm.

*Tỵ nục:*​Hoa mào gà trắng tươi 30g, Trắc bá diệp 30g, Cỏ nhọ nồi 30g, sắc uống, hoặc Hoa mào gà dùng cả cây 30g, sắc uống, hoặc Hoa mào gà 30g, Hải đới 60g sắc uống, hoặc Hoa mào gà 9g, thịt lợn nạc 250g, hai thứ hầm nhừ chia ăn vài lần.

Thanh quang nhãn   (glaucoma):​Hoa mào gà 15g, rễ Ngải cứu 15g, Mẫu kinh căn (Vitex negundo L.) 15g, sắc uống.

Huyết lâm:​Hoa mào gà trắng đốt tồn tính, mỗi ngày uống 15 – 20g với nước cơm hoặc dùng Hoa mào gà 15g sắc uống.

Di tinh:​Hoa mào gà trắng 30g, Kim ti thảo (Melica scabrosa Trin) 15g, Kim anh tử 15g, sắc uống.

Tham khảo​Kiêng kỵ​Ðối với bệnh tăng nhãn áp (con ngươi dãn to) không nên dùng.
*Công dụng của cây mào gà trắng*


----------

